# small lines



## gizfawfish (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey guys, i got a BPS Tourney Special 5'6" ML casting rod a couple days ago and im putting the BPS Prolite reel on it and im going to use it for smaller baits for blue gill and small bass around my dock, what line do you guys think would work best and what brand you think?


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 24, 2011)

gizfawfish said:


> Hey guys, i got a BPS Tourney Special 5'6" ML casting rod a couple days ago and im putting the BPS Prolite reel on it and im going to use it for smaller baits for blue gill and small bass around my dock, what line do you guys think would work best and what brand you think?



I use 4 lb green Powerpro braid on my finesse rig. It is super thin - thinner than 4 lb mono, more sensitive and no stretch for better hook sets (which is good if your rod flexes like a buggy whip).


----------



## 00 mod (Feb 24, 2011)

I highly recommend the Yo-Zuri Hybrid 4lb test low viz green!


----------



## gizfawfish (Feb 24, 2011)

You guys must be crazy with 4 pound test, i was thinkin about using 6? and what about mono, and what line you think will handle better on a baitcaster


----------



## usingmyrights (Mar 3, 2011)

I didn't know they made 4lb PowerPro. The lowest I've heard about was 8lbs. Speaking of which. I ordered in a Sahara1000. It says it's rated from 2-6lbs or 10-20lbsPP. Would I be able to get by with lighter line? I would just go with the 500, but it only has a 4lb drag, which I don't think would do much against a bigger fish. My rod is rated 4-10lbs, so I was hoping to go with 8lb test line. I'm thinking about running the 10lbPP with a 6-8lb flurocarbon leader.


----------



## Travis91 (Mar 6, 2011)

I use 20 pound power pro.. on my med action Shimano/st croix and on my 5 ft ultralight. 20 pound test may seem crazy on a ultra light. but the green color blends in and you dont have to worry about getting snagged. anything under 8lb test is too small for anywhere i fish. ive reeled in 8lb bass on my ultra light.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 14, 2011)

Im with Baitcaster- 4lb Powerpro. I fish an UL for 90% of my freshwater bass fishing, and I may have had 2 or 3 breakoffs in the past couple of years due to snags, dont think I've ever had a fish break it off, and I've caught at least 100 bass in the last 3 years 4yrs or larger. That stuff is awesome!


----------

